# Achtung ebay- Phishing Mail



## Dragonheart (1 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
meine Freundin bekam folgende Mail. 
Der Link unter "Artikelbeschreibung aufrufen" führt auf eine ganz andere Seite:

_[Gefährlichen Link entfernt. (bh)]_

Die sieht genauso aus wie die Seite von eBay, auf der die Zugangsdaten einzugeben sind. Leider hat sie das auch getan, kurz danach ging der zugang nicht mehr. Wir haben eBay informiert, damit sie den Account sperren.


----------



## Stardust (1 Februar 2006)

*Fehlende Umlaute*

Interessant ist, das auf der Fake-Seite sämtliche Umlaute fehlen. Vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis für diejenigen, die zukünftig solche Phishing-Mails erhalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2006)

*Re: Fehlende Umlaute*



			
				Stardust schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist, das auf der Fake-Seite sämtliche Umlaute fehlen. Vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis für diejenigen, die zukünftig solche Phishing-Mails erhalten.


Manchmal glaube ich, dass die Jungs noch "spielen" - wie bei den bank-Phishinmails. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, da einen einigermassen sinnvollen deutschen Text reinzuschreiben.
Was wäre dann erst los???
So übersetzt babelfish den englischen Satz
"I have paid the article but you didn't send it. If you do not pay within three days, Ebay will cancel your account."


> Ich habe den Artikel gezahlt, aber Sie sendeten ihn nicht. Wenn Sie nicht innerhalb drei Tage zahlen, annulliert Ebay Ihr Konto.


Wie hoch wäre die Klickrate bei einem solchen Text?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

Tja, die sache ist halt, da steht ja was von Polizei, da ist meine Freundin etwas in Panik geraten und hat den Link angeklickt und sich dann "bei ebay angemeldet." Die Anmeldeseite sieht allerdings wirklich täuschend echt, zumindest beim IE. Der Firefox zeigt hier nur den Quelltext an.


----------



## Dragonheart (2 Februar 2006)

Soryy, der Gastbeitrag ist von mir, hab nicht gemerkt, das ich nicht eingeloggt war.


----------



## Dragonheart (2 Februar 2006)

Grad hat meine Freundin bei ebay angerufen. Die brauchen als Sicherheitsmerkmal die genaue Uhrzeit der Anmeldung. Die wiederum kann sie aber nicht abrufen, da ja ihr Account gehackt wurde. Weiß jemand, wie sie weiterverfahren soll? Es muß doch möglich sein, entweder den Acoount vollständig sperren zu lassen oder ihn halt wieder zurückzugeben.

[Edit]: Hat sich grad erledigt. EBay hat alles rückgängig gemacht und ihr ne Mail geschickt, in der sie ein neues Passwort anfordern kann.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

Wo hat sie da angerufen? War das das Supporttelefon (0900er Nummer)? Am besten gleich mal hier informieren: http://pages.ebay.de/sicherheitsportal/sicherheitsteam/



			
				burkhi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich grad erledigt.


Was mich dabei wundert, warum eBay immer erst so tut, wie wenn sie nicht helfen könnten und es dann etwas verzögert doch macht.


----------



## Dragonheart (2 Februar 2006)

@Reducal: 

Ja da hat sie angerufen. Trotzdem vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis.

PS:  Sorry, ich hatte vergessen zu sagen, das sie nach dem ersten Anruf in der Warteschleife erfahren hat, das sie die genaue Uhrzeit brauchen. Danach hatte sie nochmal angerufen und sich dann mit einer Mitarbeiterin verbinden lassen ohne die genaue Uhrzeit. Da die MA die Aktivitäten ja genau gesehen hatte, brauchte sie die Uhrzeit dann auch nicht, stattdessen hat sie nach anderen Daten (Adresse, Wohnort, Geburtsdatum, usw.) gefragt, um sicherzugehen, das da wirklich meine Freundin am Telefon ist.


----------

